# Here we go again !!



## slimbob (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi Everyone 

Just looked out of my kitchen window to see a baby wood pigeon walking very slowly down my garden path with his head down looking really fed up. I went out to see him /her and noticed a cat watching from the back garden wall. I walked very slowly up to him and he slightly quickened his pace I reached down and picked him up he did struggle and escaped only to flutter about 3 feet away about 1 foot of the ground. When he landed he landed with head and neck on the floor tail up in the air and wings out to his sides and stayed there motionless. I went back and picked him up no problem. 
I knew I couldn’t leave him for the cat that would have a field day. Luckily this second pigeon I have had in a month and my third pigeon so far. He is def a woody and has no coloured eye and still some left over beige down poking through his feathers but not much. He is big and not scrawny. I put him on a hot water bottle wrapped in a towel to elevate body temp before attempting to feed or water.

This was about 30 minutes ago I have a friend who will take him in a few days so in the mean time I will keep him warm and safe and see if he will drink on his own and eat on his own.
If he wont eat or drink would I be able to force feed (kindly not rough) and use a water dropper to get some liquids in him (room temp / pinch of sugar)??

Or should I give him a good day and night on the water bottle first to raise body temp??

A I said I will have him for 2 day maybe 3 days at most please advise regarding the best thing to do in the mean time.

Any helpful advice is most welcome. I have yet to lose a pigeon I have found in need of help and want to keep my 100% success rate!!!

Warmest regards

Rob


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Rob when his body temp comes up to normal try some rehydration water like you said and seed if he will eat seeds on his own. Any cuts or injuries to him at all. If there is then I would clean them with warm water as best as possible and put some antibiotic ointment on them. I would just keep him safe for now and keep a closer eye on him for a bit to see if he is ok. Can you guys live trap cats there? (meaning safely of coarse) we can here in Michigan and where I live people drop their cats and kittens off all the time which gets rather old and I will either find their home or take to the shelter as they can cause alot of damage to propery. Try what I said. Thank you for rescueing this little bird and someone else will be along shortly with more info for you  Can you post a picture? Only because I have never seen a wood pigeon.

Cindy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Rob,

Warm him up for at least half an hour, then pour some International Rehydrating solution into a container and encourage him to drink on his own...giving him fluids with a dropper can be risky as woodies struggle so much.

The rehydration solution is made up of a pint of warm water mixed with half a tablespoon of glucose and half a teaspoon of salt.

Don't try to feed him until at least this evening, preferably tomorrow morning..the glucose and hor water bottle should meet his needs until then.

Have you checked inside his mouth to see if he has canker? Has he pooped? If so, can you describe the poops?

From your description he is in a bad way. If he doesn't eat or drink on his own then you can give him dog bicuits soaked in water until they are fluffy by opening his beak and pushing them to the back. Little and often in this case. If he drinks but doesn't eat then give him defrosted corn and defrosted peas, using the same technique.

Cynthia


----------



## slimbob (Apr 22, 2006)

*here we go again*

Thanks Cindy

No cant really trap cats here and the one checking him out was a neighbours siamese cat ( crafty little things )

Thanks for your advice and help I dont have a digital camera but a friend has , I will try my best to load up a picture of him for you but cant guarantee , sorry .

Thanks Cynth 

Sent you a p.m and forgot to describe poop , it is watery and a lot of white with not much green .

Hope that helps , better go and eat my lunch now (lol) 

Thanks you two 

Rob


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

slimbob said:


> Thanks Cindy
> 
> No cant really trap cats here and the one checking him out was a neighbours siamese cat ( crafty little things )
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking this poor pij under your wing, Rob.

It sound like his intake of fluids is good. 
Have you offered him any seeds yet? If so, is he eating on his own?

Cindy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Have had PM from Rob...pigeon has canker.

Don't try to remove the canker, Rob, that could cause a fatal bleed. You should be able to get some spartrix from a vet's dispensary without a prescription or consultation. Or from a pigeon supply shop/ corn merchant. If you PM me your address I will get some in the post this afternoon but because of the strike I don't think it will arrive quickly enough.

If he is eating and drinking already then let him, but keep an eye on him, the food could block his esophagus or his glottis, depending on where it is and how much of an pbstacle it is creating. I have let pigeons with canker eat tiny seeds like millet with no problems.

This is our web page on canker:

http://www.pigeon-aid.pigeon.net/canker.htm


Cynthia


----------



## slimbob (Apr 22, 2006)

*here we go again*

Hi Cindy 

Yes he is eating on his own and drinking , thanks for your concern and feedback , much appreciated 

Cheers Cindy

Rob 


Hi Cynth

yes def canker after seeing pictures , I will just give small seeds like millet etc to prevent choking .


I will also get the medicine from my local vet if possible and check out were else I can get it from .

Cheers Rob


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Rob, 

I will post it now. I have made a note of your address, can you delete it from the post? On a public forum you never know who is reading this information or how they might use it.

Cynthia


----------



## slimbob (Apr 22, 2006)

*Here we go again*

Thanks Cynth 

Will let yo know when it arrives and also keep you up to date with progress , Thanks for all your help , dont forget to let me know how much I owe you .

Warmest regards

Rob 

p.s Not thinking straight regarding posting address on forum . Thanks for waking me up so to speak.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Bless you for helping the little pigeon. I hope he is well soon!


----------



## slimbob (Apr 22, 2006)

*here we go again*

HI Guys 

Just thought I would keep you up to date with the woody . I passed him on about 1 hour ago to a lady called Gwen who lives not to far from me but still a long train journey .

The canker was bad and my vet could not get me any medicine till wed and I dont think he would last that long , luckily Gwen has all the stuff needed and is gifted when it comes to these matter , she gives all the birds she gets a lot of love and all this love is def keeping her a young 86 !!! ( works part time in a RSPCA charity shop as well )

I am sure he will be in good hands and fingers crossed will make a full recovery .

Big thank you goes to Cynthia who kindly posted some medicine of to me but with the postal strike I wouldnt get it in time , sorry I couldnt wait Cynth really appreciate all your help and support with the little guy .

Great forum Guys 

Rob


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Rob,

thanks for the update. Hope the little guy will make it. Sounds like he is in very good hands.
Will you be able to get an update in a few days?

Reti


----------



## slimbob (Apr 22, 2006)

*here we go again*

Will do , I am sure he will be o.k ( fingers crossed everyone )

Rob


----------

